# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  Who wants to spell correctly his/her name: read this!

## Rtyom

There is a nice hint for you all irrespective of the language you speak. 
If you have some problems to render a proper name in Russian,
download or view this file:  http://sch-yuri.by.ru/pdfs/ermolovich-names-pt2.pdf 
You'll be able to transliterate correctly from 23 languages including:  
Russian, English, Hungarian, Dutch, Danish, Spanish, Italian, Lettish, Lithuanian, German, Norweigian, Polish, Protuguese, Romanian, Serbian, Croatian, Turkish, Finnish, Estonian, French, Czech, Slovak, Swedish, Japanese, and Chinese. 
All you need is to know a bit Russian. Enjoy!

----------


## Pravit

Noone from the US is going to download that. It's going at a rate of 0.1kb/sec.

----------


## Rtyom

::   What about viewing?

----------


## Pravit

That'd be even worse, I'm afraid. Acrobat Reader's a slow mofo when you start it from inside a browser, especially when it can't load everything.

----------


## net surfer

*Pravit*, specially for you - http://404.rzn.ru/tmp/ermolovich-names-pt2.pdf

----------


## Pravit

Link looks like it's down.

----------

